# Shenmue 3 is happening (Kickstarter)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ysnet/shenmue-3?ref=nav_search







EDIT: Only been 20 minutes and it's 20% backed of its 2mil goal.
EDIT2: It's been 35 mins and it's nearing 600k. Dear god.
EDIT3: Hit 1mil. 
EDIT4: Hit it's goal.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 15, 2015)

This will be the first kickstarter I donate to. Such an unexpected announcement.

Actually, I'm really bummed there's no physical release for PS4. Yakuza 5 was also done this way in the US


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome, it's already made 1 million. It will slow down by tomorrow, but there's no doubt they'll reach the deadline.


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 16, 2015)

Definitely going to donate. But I'm going to see if they'll revise their stretch goals. Seeing more than a few requests for PS4 physical release. 

Just glad this is finally going to happen and put all of us longtime fans out of our misery


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 16, 2015)

I never played Shenmue, but I know how big a deal it is, and how everybody thought it was dead and hopeless for a return.

I had Sony's press conference running in the background as I cooked dinner, and I ran to look at the screen as soon as I heard "Shenmue." Needless to say, the fish tonight was quite overcooked.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 16, 2015)

Dude, fvck yes. The first game blew my effin' mind and I was so sad to hit the end of Shenmue 2 and never learning what would come after. Shenmue is a classic, always will be. So glad this is a thing.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 16, 2015)

Update: this just broke a record for the fastest kickstarter to hit 2 million dollars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 16, 2015)

File this under "no ....?": Sony WILL help fund this game. 



They explain in the video why they used Kickstarter instead of just tossing him cash is basically summed up by "vote with your wallet." It was used to gauge interested, because they didn't want to spend (and lose) money on a potential bomb since a lot of people see Shenmue as a cult game. I HOPE this was common knowledge, though, since you can't fund a game like Shenmue with only $2 million. Given how quickly this was funded, it's safe to say it's coming.


----------



## Herrick (Jun 16, 2015)

It's been so long since I played the first two that I no longer recall the story at all. I don't have any consoles so I can't replay them before this one comes out.


----------



## Volteau (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn! Awesome. PLEDGED!


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 17, 2015)

Yep. What he said


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2015)

F1Filter said:


> Yep. What he said




Next year, I'm watching these guy's stream. Was the complete opposite of Giant Bomb's, apparently.


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 17, 2015)

Over 3Mil already. Looks like they'll probably hit all their stretch goals.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll be more excited if they could rerelease the first two for us that need to catch up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2015)

Ralyks said:


> I'll be more excited if they could rerelease the first two for us that need to catch up.



That's Sega's call apparently.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Next year, I'm watching these guy's stream. Was the complete opposite of Giant Bomb's, apparently.



Yeah, I don't know what was up with those guys. They literally said "Are you ****ing kidding me?" to the Shenmue reveal, and not in a good way.

They did the same thing with the FFVII remake. They were literally cynical about every single little thing that was shown off at E3, for every press conference.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2015)

For those interested, Yu Suzuki is doing an AmA on reddit. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3ahcwf/i_am_yu_suzuki_new_posting/
https://www.reddit.com/user/Yu_Suzuki


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 22, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's Sega's call apparently.



Don't even need a remake or remaster or anything, just throw them up on the Playstation store as is and I'll just be happy with that to catch up.


----------



## Herrick (Jun 23, 2015)

Shenmue Creator Wants to Make Shenmue 4.

Cool.


----------



## mongey (Jun 23, 2015)

I dont want to be hater and Its cool that all the fans will get the game they have been hanging out for but I have to admit I'm WtF on the whole shenmue thing

I had never played it and borrowed a mates original xbox and shenmue 2 a while ago and expected great things I thought it was kinda boring . maybe at the time it was innovative for being such an open world but I just missed the whole great thing about it I guess


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 24, 2015)

That's probably why they had the kickstarter. To see if people were interested in the series since the old games are niche and not very impressive by modern standards. I only remember Shenmue 1 because my friend's older brother had a Dreamcast. Back in 2001 or whatever year it was, that .... was damn impressive at the time. I'm also a big fan of the Yakuza series, which shares similarities to Shenmue, so that's another reason I'm interested in Shenmue 3. Never played 2 tbh.


----------



## Herrick (Jun 28, 2015)

I missed out on the early Yakuza games. I did get the third one for the PS3 but I didn't really give it a chance because it was a little weird and I had so many other games to play at the time. .... I still do!


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 3, 2015)

PS4 physical copy confirmed 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ysnet/shenmue-3/posts/1283532


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 3, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 7, 2015)

Documentary announced. Well if anything, the trailer made me miss my Dreamcast


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 16, 2015)

Less than 24hrs to go.

60K+ backers, 5.3M so far. It looks like they're going to break the 5.6M Kickstarter Video Game record. 


Some of this last minute push has probably been helped along with the news about a retail version.
Shenmue 3 Retail Release Not Guaranteed - IGN


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 20, 2015)

69,320 backers and $6,333,295 raised. Well, holy f*ck.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 6, 2017)

I know this is probably one heck of a necrobump, but this seems relevant to the discussion instead of starting a new stream. But it looks like shenmuehd.com was registered late last year.

Perhaps those of us who want to catch up on Shenmue before no. 3 drops will finally get that chance without having to hunt down/dig up a Dreamcast?


----------



## Repner (Jan 6, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> I know this is probably one heck of a necrobump, but this seems relevant to the discussion instead of starting a new stream. But it looks like shenmuehd.com was registered late last year.
> 
> Perhaps those of us who want to catch up on Shenmue before no. 3 drops will finally get that chance without having to hunt down/dig up a Dreamcast?



That's the kind of news I've been hoping to hear. I didn't own a Dreamcast back in the day, but I was always curious back then.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 7, 2017)

Repner said:


> That's the kind of news I've been hoping to hear. I didn't own a Dreamcast back in the day, but I was always curious back then.



Same here. Just add it to the list of re releases I can finally experience but I didn't own a particular system back in the day.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 12, 2017)

Get ready for a treat if that happens. Shenmue 1 and 2 are both classics in my opinion. Especially considering how long ago they came out now.


----------



## ayaotd (Jan 22, 2017)

I played both last year on DC and original XBOX. They have aged well


----------

